# Question Mega G Chassis traction magnet openings



## prorailspeedway (Sep 16, 2006)

HOwdy, looking for some pics or info on the different Mega G chassis in regards to the size of the traction magnet openings. Thanks, Scott.


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Mega G Magnet Cut outs*

Here is how i do mine. They sit recessed .015" from flush. This allows me to run tires in the .440 to .448 range. If you go flush you will be in the .470 tire range and the car will rely on magnetic grip only. In the .440 range you have some mechanical grip and magnetic grip. Its a better car balance and it has won races out here on the West Coast.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Roughly 4mm X 5mm on my calipers.
As far as i know they all have the same mag dimesions,even the first generation cars, the size of the plastic window under them was bigger,but the mags are the same size.

Good tip Dan.
But what is mechanical grip,that's one you'll have to s'plain,as i'm scratching my head wondering what you mean,and how does it apply to a slotcar

Another option is to sand the bottom of the car,just leave enough material under the mags so they don't pull through the bottom of the chassis.
Rick


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rick Mechanical grip is how much grip the car has without any magnetic down force(Magnetic grip) Mechanical grip comes from the overall tuning of the car.

EXAMPLE: If you lower the car you are making the center of gravity lower which will make the car turn harder, and also remain more stable when transitioning from left to right. By lowering the car you have increased the mechanical grip. 

Another example would be if you ran the car without traction magnets with tall tires and if you also ran it with really low profile tires making the cars ride height just above the rails you would find that the lower car handles better. (mechanical grip increased) 

Cars with traction magnets share the same characteristics but there is a balance that has to be taken into effect. If the car is too low it will probably be too stuck to the track because of the traction magnets and burn up or be a dog and no fun to drive. If its too high it will be really fast in a straight line but it wont handle the corners. On the mega g's with the magnets lowered down flush it makes the car have way too much magnetic grip which will burn it up unless the rear end is raised. 

Hope this answers your question. If not i will try again 

DC


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Awright,i get why you're calling it mechanical grip.
That's a very good discription.
I'd never thought of calling it mechanical grip,but that's probably the best description for the principle behind lowering the static weight of the car
Thank you for the explanation:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

on my tommy track, I was running .430 on the rear with no heat issues


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

King were the mags in the stock position? Or were they dropped flush with the chassis?

Thanks


----------



## prorailspeedway (Sep 16, 2006)

dcronin81 said:


> Here is how i do mine. They sit recessed .015" from flush. This allows me to run tires in the .440 to .448 range. If you go flush you will be in the .470 tire range and the car will rely on magnetic grip only. In the .440 range you have some mechanical grip and magnetic grip. Its a better car balance and it has won races out here on the West Coast.


We are trying to run mega Gs stock but it seems there are different size openings for the traction magnets. I have a 1.5 and 1.7 and I can see the differencein mine but guys are showing up with some that have the openings completly open. Ive seen 4 different sizes.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Are they cutting the opening themselves?


----------



## prorailspeedway (Sep 16, 2006)

idk thats what im wondering. i havents seen any in the package with the openings cot out.


----------



## supergmotorspor (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe the rules should be made where you could open up the holes, it would be hard to know if the car was molded like that or was modified, the 1.5's that I have are pretty close to the same size, but my 1.7's are both different. I don't see how it could be possible to not let someone run a car that came that way. If your worried about the magnet draw, limit the rear tire size to maybe a .450.


----------



## jmtc (Mar 17, 2013)

The early Mega G 1.7 cars had open traction magnet openings on the bottom. The later 1.7s and 1.5s both have the smaller openings. Might explain the differences seen.


----------

